# Wow... What a surprising crop!



## parotet (31 May 2014)

Hi all

I found this afternoon several hectares of this rare and surprising crop, at least in Spain (probably not that rare in Afghanistan)





Yes, it is opium! Of course used for medicinal purposes (codeine and morphine production) and it seems that this crop is well controlled by the National authority. Anyway it was very beautiful, imagine several hectares covered by this giant (80 cm) white poppy.

Jordi


----------



## tim (31 May 2014)

Beautiful flowers, must have been an awesome sight.


----------



## tam (31 May 2014)

Grow those in our garden (UK) just for the pretty flowers though! Must look amazing as a whole field - they self seed and fill our borders like weeds.


----------



## Lewis G (1 Jun 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2014)

Got loads of these in my garden.


----------



## parotet (1 Jun 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Got loads of these in my garden.


Morpheus garden?


----------



## jose_j (1 Jun 2014)

Thanks Jordi for sharing this picture. 

Here in Mallorca it is not difficult to find wild specimens from a couple of _Papaver somniferum_ subspecies, they are not as big as the ones in your picture, but they are also beautiful.

Cheers


----------

